# Katja Streso-neue Sportmoderatorin im ZDF



## PromiFan (3 Juni 2016)

Hallo, wer hat auch schon Katja Streso, die neue Sportmoderatorin im ZDF, gesehen? Wie findet ihr sie und gibt es vielleicht auch schöne Bilder von ihr. Leider habe ich noch nichts besonderes gefunden 
Ich finde sie sehr attraktiv und sympathisch, auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker um den man nicht so einfach drum herum kommt 
Eure Meinung zu ihr würde mich einfach interessieren.


----------



## chris040683 (2 Okt. 2016)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Hallo, wer hat auch schon Katja Streso, die neue Sportmoderatorin im ZDF, gesehen? Wie findet ihr sie und gibt es vielleicht auch schöne Bilder von ihr. Leider habe ich noch nichts besonderes gefunden
> Ich finde sie sehr attraktiv und sympathisch, auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker um den man nicht so einfach drum herum kommt
> Eure Meinung zu ihr würde mich einfach interessieren.



Auf jeden Fall.

Ein Video von ihr.


----------



## mpahlx (22 Feb. 2018)

Sehe ich genauso, hab sie am 21.02.2018 das erste mal bei olympia gesehen in einer knallengen hellen Jeans. Wow, vielleicht hat einer Bilder von Ihr von diesem Tag.
Danke :thx:


----------

